# My babies



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Not sure of all the breeds, but they're cute! lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes they are! And very happy and proud too.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really love the feathered legs.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they are so cute.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Made me smile this morning.  Gotta love babies!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Got some more new babies today! Got black copper Marans, olive eggers, an americauna and a buckeye. So cute!


----------

